# Ufh and no underlay with laminate flooring



## trafficpat (2 Oct 2011)

Hi, 
We have underfloor heating with cork underlay as which was recommended! We have laminate flooring! When the hearings been on our floor is not hot really to be honest! It has the chill taken out of it but wouldn't be cozy. 
Now we have tiled in bathroom and they get really nice and warm. 
We have no underlay in bedroom and they get warm, not as warm as tiles but alot warmer than our living area! 
My question is! Can we take out the underlay beneath our laminate flooring? T


----------



## onq (7 Oct 2011)

Yes but don't do this.

Removing the cork underlay will make matters worse with the timber.
Heat will leach away into the concrete slave which previously was not.

In general -

Tiles transmit heat best.
Timber flooring is not so good.
The cork underlay is a constant in both.
The side from which the heat reaches you is the issue.

What flooring is in the bedroom with which you are trying to make this comparison?


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                   as a defence or support - in and of     itself  -         should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                   Real Life with rights to inspect and    issue         reports    on     the         matter at hand.


----------



## hastalavista (8 Oct 2011)

what form is the UFH and is the cork underlay above or below the UFH?


----------

